# Конкурс Гридина



## bayanist97 (8 Янв 2014)

Помогите найти форму заявки на конкурс Гридина.
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## ryabinkostya (8 Янв 2014)

Наименование учебного В оргкомитет конкурса
заведения им. В. Ф. Гридина

З А Я В К А
на участие во Всероссийском конкурсе имени
народного артиста России В. Ф. Гридина
(заполняется печатным шрифтом)

Ф. И.О. участника______________________________________________________________

Возрастная группа______________________________________________________________

Дата рождения (год, месяц, число) _______________________________________________

Учебное заведение (класс, курс)__________________________________________________

Специальность (баян, аккордеон)_________________________________________________

Ф. И. О. преподавателя (полностью)_______________________________________________

Почтовый адрес, телефон, т/факс учебного заведения, направившего заявку

____________________________________________________________________________

Нужна ли бронь в гостинице. Указать количество женских и мужских мест

____________________________________________________________________________

Программа (с точным указанием авторов и хронометраж каждого произведения)

____________________________________________________________________________

Приложение:

ксерокопия свидетельства о рождении, паспорта, заверенная директором учебного заведения.

Дата М.П. Подпись директора


----------

